# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  MMS Protocol Component (class library-.net)

## imadthemad

Title: Free MMS Component
Description: An MMS Component that allows you to download asf streaming videos from mms:// servers.
Feature list: Can use MMS TCP Streaming protocol or the MMS HTTP Streaming protocol.
Author name: Imad Akel (ME)
Supports: Definitely works with vb2005. Most likely works with other .net programming languages.
License info: It is free but you can always give me credit. I did this to save you guys the trouble of having to go through what i went through in order to make your own mms component.
In my own turn credit is also due to the documentation found on this site: http://sdp.ppona.com/
Extra Notes: Does not have file resume support-but give me a break here. Anyway most mms servers are now v9.0 and above and these servers dont have resume support (or so documentation tells us)

Enjoy!

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  09-06-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Please note that particular piece of software this has not been executed, and the embeded Hex values have not been verified.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## rongchaua

@imadthemad: 
I have a question about your code. For example, at the Funktion InitiateSession(), how do you know that you should add extra 6 bytes 



```
Dim P1B2 As Byte() = Pad0(enc.GetBytes(Command), 6)
```

for the 01 To Server command?

Regards.

----------


## imadthemad

hi
i havent been using mms for a while (in fact i havent been programming at all for a while since i am sophomore premed bio)
but all the documentation to make the mms class was from http://sdp.ppona.com/

if i remember correctly there were many undiscovered and ununderstood commands and packets because the mms protocol specification was not released OFFICIALLY by microsoft or anyone (dont know if u can find it now)

but u should check out the documentation on http://sdp.ppona.com/ it's all there and they follow up on and update it so maybe now they found out what that packet was for

i hope this helps

p.s. the hex values DO NOT have a virus\malware as i do not know how to do that :P

----------


## punsingto

how to add how MMS Protocol.dll to vc++ 2008 project

----------


## eyanson

Hi. Do you give me an example to send one image or mp3 to cell phone?
I have a Modem Motorola G-24

thanks

bye

----------


## imadthemad

> Hi. Do you give me an example to send one image or mp3 to cell phone?
> I have a Modem Motorola G-24
> 
> thanks
> 
> bye


this is not multimedia messenging service for phones

this is multimedia streaming protocol mms://

i wrote this ages ago
i dont know how it can be added to VC++

----------


## qwerty50

Can I with your component download streaming in mmsh ?

Thank you very much

----------

